# Stinging Lip Balm



## soapstar (Oct 7, 2007)

Hopefully someone can tell what caused this.  I made some lip balm with lip safe color and flavor.  Basic recipe from very reputable source.  However, the lip balm stings with I put it on.  I made my husband try it just to make sure that it wasn't me.  Any thoughts?  Just trying not make the same mistakes.  New to all of this.
Thanks for your help....


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

What are the ingredients, and flavorings etc. you added?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 7, 2007)

You need to break down the recipe for us & list your color & flavor source.

I have never hear of lip balm stinging.

Did you make your husband give it a try?


----------



## Mandy (Oct 8, 2007)

I made a cinnamon lip gloss once that smelled really yummy, but it pretty much burned your lips on contact. Even after washing it off my lips were red from the irritation for hours.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow Mandy... Instant Botox! LOL


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 8, 2007)

I won't use cinnamon in ANYTHING! Too many people have cinnamon allergies. It gives my husband an instant burn, just like a sunburn.


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 8, 2007)

Is it possible you added some essential oils in your lip balm??  A high dosage may have that effect?


----------



## Mandy (Oct 8, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Wow Mandy... Instant Botox! LOL



Yeah, that's pretty much what it looked like.


----------



## ladyrose (Oct 10, 2007)

*Did you use peppermint oil?*

If you used pepppermint oil it's probably that. It burns like heck as soon as it touches my lips and even after I wipe it off.  Now I know to never use a balm with that in it.

Rose


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a peppermint lip balm that sells well. The mint is used in VERY small amount. I have never had that type of a problem.

Irena


----------



## ladyrose (Oct 10, 2007)

*Everyones different*

Everyone is different.  I have never had a reaction to any other product on my skin other than peppermint oil. Of course there are lots of people who don't have a reaction and like to use it. 

Rose


----------



## soapstar (Oct 17, 2007)

This recipe was so basic...got off a website.  I only used shea butter and sweet almond oil.  The fragrance and color were both lip safe.  (A bubble gum flavor)  I can't figure out why the stinging sensation.  However, after a few days it went away?? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## soapstar (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to add that I used beeswax.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

well this is a first for me!


----------



## Bret (Oct 18, 2007)

soapstar said:
			
		

> This recipe was so basic...got off a website.  I only used shea butter and sweet almond oil.  The fragrance and color were both lip safe.  (A bubble gum flavor)  I can't figure out why the stinging sensation.  However, after a few days it went away??



Maybe the fragrance oil wasn't mixed in enough? Or too much? I've read that can cause stinging/burning...


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 6, 2007)

Too much fragrance or flavor oil- I would taper down by half of what you are using and go from there. Burning- could possibly be alcohol in the flavoring or colorant. 
Your base ingredients seems good! 
Remember when working with oils especially essential that less is more. I agree with cinnamon- that can cause allergies in lots of people. But sure smells good! 
You could market it as a lip plumper???
Just kiddin
Dannielle


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 12, 2007)

Cinnamon oil is one that is used in some of the lip "plumpers", that work by slightly irritating the lips, and that do sting when applied- Lip Venom by Du Wop is an example, and very popular.  In my experience with skin care, sometimes very dry skin or chapped lips will sting when anything is applied.


----------

